#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  COMPRA OLT GPON MA5608T no AliExpress?

## Kleanto

Boa noite!
Alguém já fez o pedido de OLT pelo Ali ? Estou pensando seriamente em comprar através desse link pois está muito barato mesmo com as taxas valeria bastante a pena...
Nas avaliacoes 2 Brasileiros compraram, infelizmente nao existe meios de enviar MSG no Ali para entrar em contato com os usuários...
LINK:https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/Origi...51a82e0eZ5U4hN

Conto com a ajuda de vc`s!

----------


## lllpato

7 BR's compraram, mas só 2 avaliaram, se comprar da um feedback ai, penso o mesmo que você, só falta a coragem.

----------


## leosmendes

recomendo procurar um representante local AUTORIZADO, estou tendo problemas com onus da marca, todas são huawei, mas como comprei do mercado livre, quando fui correr atras de suporte, nada. então ja que vão desembolsar um valor relativamente alto, recomendo fazer da forma correta para não se arrepender depois.

----------

